# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Cinéma][X-Men 3] Vous en pensez quoi ?

## Baptiste Wicht

Je suis all voir X-Men III au cinma hier soir. Et personnelement, je l'ai trouv bien, mais il ne vaut pas les 2 autres...

Les personnages meurent de partout, le scnario est pas tellement peaufin, l'histoire est trop bas sur l'action et plus asssez sur l'volution des diffrents personnages, on ne sent plus dans une famille... 

C'est dommage qu'ils aient chang de ralisateur  ::cry::  

Mais ca reste malgr tout un trs bon film quand mme  ::P:  

Est-ce que je suis le seul  avoir pens a ? Qu'est ce que vous en avez pens ?

----------


## Anduriel

Oui je suis all  sa sortie aussi j'ai bien t du... Bizarre les spectateurs mettaient 4 toile  ::?: 
Les persos meurent, l'histoire est un peu bourrin... L'intervention militaire tait un peu balcke aussi, dans le 2 c'tait bien plus styl dans l'cole,  la maison blanche, ou au barrage. C'est vrai que j'ai prfr largement le 2. Bon les effets spciaux sont bien fait mais a ne fait pas tout.
En plus ils se sont tous mis  applaudir  la fin lol je me suis demand pourquoi  ::roll::  Limite Da Vinci Code tait *presque* aussi bien.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi j'aime bien la toute fin  :;):

----------


## sam_XIII

j'ai t le voir cet aprem

j'ai bien aim, mme si je m'attendais  voir plus certains personnages que l'on voyai beaucoup dans les trailers.

j'ai trouv les scnes d'action et les effets spciaux terribles  ::):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Oui je suis all  sa sortie aussi j'ai bien t du... Bizarre les spectateurs mettaient 4 toile 
> Les persos meurent, l'histoire est un peu bourrin... L'intervention militaire tait un peu balcke aussi, dans le 2 c'tait bien plus styl dans l'cole,  la maison blanche, ou au barrage. C'est vrai que j'ai prfr largement le 2. Bon les effets spciaux sont bien fait mais a ne fait pas tout.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord, le nouveau ralisateur, c'est beaucoup trop ax sur les effets spciaux et la baston et a delaiss un peu le scnario...




> Moi j'aime bien la toute fin


L, c'est vrai qu'il faut avouer, qu'il s'est pas rat, et que c'est bien beau  ::P:

----------


## BizuR

Perso, j'ai trouv le dernier volet pas mal du tout ... et je pense qu'il conclut assez bien la srie (et pour ce faire, il fallait bien faire partir certains persos).

L'histoire est, il est vrai, plutot tourn vers l'action et les effets spciaux mais je ne vois pas en quoi la condition de mutant est ignore dans ce film puisque l'ide mme de l'pisode repose sur le concept de s'assumer ou non en tant que Mutant ...  ::):  ... maintenant, les marvel restent des films d'action plutot que des films psychologiques alors on ne va pas s'attendre  une reflexion trs pousse la dessus  ::roll:: 

Par contre, je dplore encore et encore que certains persos ne sont pas assez mis en avant alors que beaucoup apparaissent "sur le final" (cf. les mchants). En effet, j'aurai bien aim voir Malicia plus en action, normalement son pouvoir reste assez exceptionnel ... et d'un autre cot, il me manque des persos plus important comme Gambit ... dediou, on l'aura jamais vu celui la  ::cry::  (j'etais quiand mme heureux de voir Beast  ::): )

----------


## Anduriel

Sinon la fin ne laisse pas paraitre une suite? Certains disent que ce n'est qu'une trilogie... Je verrai bien un "le retour du perdant de l'affrontement final"  ::roll::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Le style est en effet un peu diffrent des deux premiers, mais ca reste  voir. Quelque bonnes ides  dcouvrir. Globalement c'est quand meme un peu brutal.

J'ai l'impression qu'ils se sont donns une "ouverture" sur la fin qui pourrais prsager une suite possible, quelqu'un  des infos ?  ::koi::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Le style est en effet un peu diffrent des deux premiers, mais ca reste  voir. Quelque bonnes ides  dcouvrir. Globalement c'est quand meme un peu brutal.
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'ils se sont donns une "ouverture" sur la fin qui pourrais prsager une suite possible, quelqu'un  des infos ?


Ca nous (moi et d'autres copains) a aussi donns cette impression... Le srum pourrait ne pas tre permanent, ce qui donnerait donc une suite possible puisque les mchants sont encore tous l.

Mais va falloir un moment pour que magneto retrouve ces pouvoirs lol, il est pass de l'tat ou il pouvait dplacer un pont et maintenant il a de la peine avec une pice d'chec...

Je viens de voir qu'il y a aura certainement un X-Men 4 ici

De plus, ils sont aussi sur un film sur magneto et un autre sur wolverine

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bon ca n'est gure surprenent ils ne vont pas tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or



*SPOILER*
Ne pas lire si vous n'avez pas vu le flm




> Donc le srum ne marche pas, Mystic et Magnto serons de retour.
> Par contre je supose que Joan est dfinitivement morte, et qu'en est il de Xavier, est il vraiment mort ? si oui sa disparition de la srie est bien domage c'est une grosse perte j'adore cet acteur, d'ailleurs sans Joan ni Xavier il n'y  plus de psy dans l'quipe me semble t'il...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

*SPOILER*




> Pour jean grey, je pense qu'elle est bel et bien morte cette fois, il y pas de grand doute... Je pense que magneto va retrouver ces pouvoirs, mais par contre pour ce qui est de mystique, je ne sais pas trop si elle va retourner avec magneto vu la facon dont il l'a trait et le fait qu'elle l'aie trahi... J'ai aussi t trs tonn par la mort de Charles-Xavier, je trouve que ca casse un peu la srie, mais bon on voit que c'est tornade qui reprend ensuite l'cole, donc on peut tout  fait voir une suite avec des plus jeunes qui se battent au cot de "vieux"(tornade, logan)

----------


## Marc Lussac

*SPOILER*




> Mystic tait vraiment un excellent personnage, mais bon comme ce personnage  dj t trs prsent les 3 premier pisodes, c'est possible qu'on l'ai assez vu, pour laisser la place  d'autres x-men dans le 4, enfin si le serum ne marche pas, ce qui est voqu  la fin, techniquent rien n'empche de faire revenir mystic pour la suite. Si Charles-Xavier ne reviens pas _(je trouve sa disparition  la limite un peu douteuse, comme Jean dans le 3),_ dans ce cas l'pisode 4 sera le premier sans le classique face  face Charles Xavier versus Magneto

----------


## BrYs

*SPOILER*




> Dans l'histoire des comics, mystic n'est pas avec magneto enfin pas tout de suite.
> Elle rejoint meme les X-men, a peut tre une suite possible.
> Concernant Xavier, ils ne peuvent pas ne pas le faire revenir. Je pense qu'ils trouverons une astuce pour le faire revivre. Idem pour cyclope.
> Pheonix est definitevement morte  mon avis.

----------


## Marc Lussac

*SPOILER*




> En effet on ne sais rien sur la disparition de cyclope me semble t'il, donc c'est encore un retour possible

----------


## Maxoo

Le film est bien je trouve !!
Le 1 tait super, le 2 pas mal, et on voyait dja que jean n'tait pas vraiment morte.

SPOILER :



> Aprs je pense que : jean et xavier sont bien mort. pour de vrai de vrai, au moins pour jean, et charles-xavier on l'a vu exploser comme pleins d'autres militaires, alors bon.
> pour ce qui est de scott, il est vrai qu'on ne l'a pas vu mourrir ... dommage qu'il soit si peu prsent dans ce film d'abord ...
> Donc on peut se dire qu'il sera peut etre dans le 4. mais ca m'tonnerai, ce n'est pas forcement un personnage cl.
> Et puis comme on sait que le srum va se primer, Malicia et autres redeviendront des mutans, alors tout fini bien

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Pour ce qui est de Scottt, je m'en fous un peu, je dois dire, ce n'est pas un personnage cl et je ne l'apprcie pas trop, mais j'aimais bien Charles, et c'est un personnage trop important pour le faire mourir... Mais bon, on verra bien ce que nous reserve la suite...


Sinon, vous pensez quoi de l'ide de faire un film sur Wolwerine et un autre sur magneto, enfin plutot logan et eric, car ca va parler de leurs dbuts surtout

----------


## BizuR

Bah pour ce qui est de Logan, on pouvait s'y attendre dans la mesure o les premiers opus tournait quand mme fortement autour de son histoire ... il restera donc a esprer qu'il ne tombe pas dans la redite. Quant  Eric, l'histoire pourra tout aussi bien tourner autour de C-X aussi... donc, je ne sais pas trop ce qui va en advenir, affaire a suivre  ::): 




> Pour les ventuels personnages, je pense qu'une suite n'impliquera pas forcment la rapparition des ancien personnages... sincrement, il y en a encore quelques autres qui n'ont pas pointer le bout de leur nez et qui avait tout autant d'importance... la venue de ce 4e volet me laisse donc a nouveau esprer l'utilisation des pouvoirs de Malicia et une ventuelle apparition de Gambit ?!? BONHEUUUUR !!!

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Bah pour ce qui est de Logan, on pouvait s'y attendre dans la mesure o les premiers opus tournait quand mme fortement autour de son histoire ... il restera donc a esprer qu'il ne tombe pas dans la redite. Quant  Eric, l'histoire pourra tout aussi bien tourner autour de C-X aussi... donc, je ne sais pas trop ce qui va en advenir, affaire a suivre


Je suis d'accord avec toi que ce serait bien de nouveaux personnages, mais un x-men sans Charles, ric, logan... Ce serait triste  ::cry::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

ahhhh, je viens d'apprendre qu'il y a avait une scne bonus aprs le gnrique  ::cry::  Et j'ai loup ca...

Je me suis renseign et pour ceux qui ont aussi loup cette scne qui va rassurer certains, voila ce que c'est : 

SPOILER




> Aprs le gnrique, on revoit le mutant dans le coma que charles montrait  ses lves en vido lors d'un cours. Et tout  coup, le mutant se met  parler et le docteur en reconnaissant sa voix s'crie : "Xavier". Preuve donc qu'on reverra ce cher Charles, mais pas sous la mme forme.

----------


## BizuR

> ahhhh, je viens d'apprendre qu'il y a avait une scne bonus aprs le gnrique  Et j'ai loup ca...
> 
> Je me suis renseign et pour ceux qui ont aussi loup cette scne qui va rassurer certains, voila ce que c'est ...


Rhoooo, j'ai pas vu ce bonus dans notre cinmaaaaa, chui triste  ::cry::

----------


## BrYs

> Rhoooo, j'ai pas vu ce bonus dans notre cinmaaaaa, chui triste


Arghhhhh
+1

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Moi non plus je l'ai pas vu, mais bon, je suis pas rest jusqu' la fin du gnrique...

Mais il y a pire encore, en fait il y a 3 scnes et pas 1 seules  ::cry::  

Pour ceux que ca intresse voil les 3 scnes : 




> L'esprit de Charles est transfr dans le corps du mutant dans le comaOn voit que Jean Grey n'est plus dans sa tombeOn voit mystique(sous sa forme humaine) apporter une valise  magneto, mais je crois pas qu'on voit ce qu'il y a dedans


Bon,ben vivement le dvd qu'on puisse voir toutes les scnes  :;):

----------


## BizuR

Non je ne peux pas attendre ... je vais aller le revoir au cin !!!  ::aie:: 

En fait non, mais je crois que j'ai pas droit de divulguer la mthode utilise pour le revoir

Comme ca, je pourrai voir de mes yeux plus vite
85% fait, reste moins de 15% !!! 
 :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Non je ne peux pas attendre ... je vais aller le revoir au cin !!! 
>  
> 
> Comme ca, je pourrai voir de mes yeux plus vite


Franchement, je te dois te dire que j'hsite aussi... J'ai un pote qui va aller le voir sous peu et je crois que je vais retourner avec lui, et cette fois je vais pas passer outre le gnrique en tout cas  ::mouarf::  

Mais le problme, c'est que les scnes ne sont pas les trois ensembles, c'est chaque reprsentation une diffrente...


[EDIT]Lol, j'avais pas vu ce qui tait cris en blanc... C'est pas bien, rhahallala  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

> Mais le problme, c'est que les scnes ne sont pas les trois ensembles, c'est chaque reprsentation une diffrente...


Ah merde, ca va revenir cher en bande passante et espace disque ... euh pardon, en place de cinma !!!!  ::aie::

----------


## hiko-seijuro

arghhhhhh
+1 pour les 3 scenes !!
j ai adore le film surtout la scene finale entre 

SPOIL



> jean grey en phoenix qui face  logan

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> arghhhhhh
> +1 pour les 3 scenes !!
> j ai adore le film surtout la scene finale entre 
> 
> SPOIL


C'est clair, elle est trs bien faite cette scne, je l'ai trouv trs belle.

----------


## Maxoo

> Mais le problme, c'est que les scnes ne sont pas les trois ensembles, c'est chaque reprsentation une diffrente...


Merci dja de nous avoir dit tout a !!

Et qui nous dit alors que y en a pas d'autres ?  :8O:   :8O:  

Font chier ... moi quand me paye ma place, c'est pour tout voir, pas pour devoir revenir ...  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Merci dja de nous avoir dit tout a !!
> 
> Et qui nous dit alors que y en a pas d'autres ?   
> 
> Font chier ... moi quand me paye ma place, c'est pour tout voir, pas pour devoir revenir ...


Je suis d'accord, c'est tout  fait nul de ne pas pouvoir tout voir  ::cry::  

Quand au fait qu'il y en ait plus, c'est vrai que c'est pas exclu...

En plus, si au moins ils avaient mis les scnes directement aprs le film et pas aprs le gnrique, c'aurait t mieux, mais bon, on aura les scnes dans le dvd certainement...

----------


## BizuR

> Je suis d'accord, c'est tout  fait nul de ne pas pouvoir tout voir  
> 
> Quand au fait qu'il y en ait plus, c'est vrai que c'est pas exclu...
> 
> En plus, si au moins ils avaient mis les scnes directement aprs le film et pas aprs le gnrique, c'aurait t mieux, mais bon, on aura les scnes dans le dvd certainement...


C'est pas non plus la premire fois que l'on retrouve des indits en fin de gnrique ... beaucoup de films ont marqu de part les petits plus en fin de gnrique. Pour citer des exemples : STAR WARS Episode 1, on entend la respiration de Darth Vador aprs le gnrique pour bien montrer qu'Anakin s'apprete a devenir ce qu'il sera ... Scream 2 je crois, qui laissait quelques bonus en fin de gnrique (dont la scene o ils dvoilent ce que fait Duffy avec l'aspirateur), et plusieurs autres ... XMEN 3 n'en est qu'un de plus  ::): 
Par contre, c'est clair, c'est abus de rendre cette fin alternative selon les projections  ::cry::  ... on va attendre pour tout savoir, j'espere pouvoir en visionner deux diffrentes (ou au moins une  ::oops:: ) ce soir  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

J'ai vu ce film hier soir et je l'ai trouv excellent. Plein de rebondissement, action soutenue et effet speciaux bien fait.




> Par contre, je comprend pas pourquoi Phenix n'explose pas tout vu ses pouvoirs et que Magneto ne tue pas Logan quand il le peux


Merite largement une place de cinema !  :;):

----------


## BizuR

> J'ai vu ce film hier soir et je l'ai trouv excellent. Plein de rebondissement, action soutenue et effet speciaux bien fait.
> Merite largement une place de cinema !


T'as vu le bonus post gnrique ou non ?!?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> T'as vu le bonus post gnrique ou non ?!?


Heu, non, le film s'est brusquement arret au debut du gnrique de fin... Et je suis allez me couch... heu, je suis sorti de la salle  :;):

----------


## BizuR

Ah, je vois que les cinmas de Troyes n'ont pas de piti pour les fans de gnriques  ::lol::  Dommage ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ah, je vois que les cinmas de Troyes n'ont pas de piti pour les fans de gnriques  Dommage ...


Ben c'est une petite ville et ils ont pas trop de sous...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

En fait on aura peut-tre jamais de X-Men 4, mais par contre, c'est presque sur qu'on aura un film sur wolwerine et une magneto. 

Source

C'est quand meme dommage, bien que magneto et logan soient trs intressants, je trouve qu'un film avec tout le monde serait encore mieux. Surtout que la fin du 3 nous laisse sur notre fin en nous laissant esprer un 4...

----------


## bakaneko

Je suis all le voir hier soir et voici les remarques que j'ai  faire dessus:
-J'ai bien aim. Il est moins bon que les 2 prcdents mais je ne regrettes pas mais 8.80 de place de cin (mme si a fait toujours mal de dpenser autant pour une film de 1h45)
-Film un peu court
-Saga toujours aussi accs sur Wolverine (je l'aime pas celui-l  ::evilred::  )
-Largesse norme par rapport aux comics
-Manque mon cajun prfr  ::evilred:: 

Perso, j'ai eu droit  la fin Xavier dans le corps d'un autre mais je n'irais pas le revoir 2 autres fois pour esprer voir les autres fins  ::D:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Saga toujours aussi accs sur Wolverine (je l'aime pas celui-l  )


Comment peut-tu ne pas aimer wolverine  ::furieux::   ::lol::  

Je trouve que c'est de loin le meilleur personnage de la srie moi  ::D:

----------


## bakaneko

> Comment peut-tu ne pas aimer wolverine   
> 
> Je trouve que c'est de loin le meilleur personnage de la srie moi


Je l'aimais dj pas dans les comics alors en film...
Je suis pas prs d'aller voir le film Wolverine au cinma  ::D:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Je l'aimais dj pas dans les comics alors en film...
> Je suis pas prs d'aller voir le film Wolverine au cinma


Les comics x-men, je les ai jamais lu, mais depuis le premier film au cinma j'adore logan et c'est sur que j'irais voir le film

----------


## BizuR

C'est vrai que dans le comics, il etait pas franchement des plus interessants... Pour ma part, c'est le film qui m'a fait "apprcier" le personnage... faut bien se dire que d'un point de vue pouvoir, il a pas grand chose d'interessant ...  ::aie::  

Mieux vaut un bon Gambit (as. le cajun pour certains  :;): ), ou bien une malicia en toute puissance ... menfin  ::):

----------


## bakaneko

> Mieux vaut un bon Gambit (as. le cajun pour certains ), ou bien une malicia en toute puissance ... menfin


Enfin quelqu'un qui a d gout  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> Les comics x-men, je les ai jamais lu, mais depuis le premier film au cinma j'adore logan et c'est sur que j'irais voir le film


pareil !! Logan, c'est quand meme un mec super bien !!

en plus j'adore l'acteur ... opration espadon, van helsing, et la x-men.

je trouve qu'il convient parfaitement  ce personnage de Wolverine  !!

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> pareil !! Logan, c'est quand meme un mec super bien !!
> 
> en plus j'adore l'acteur ... opration espadon, van helsing, et la x-men.
> 
> je trouve qu'il convient parfaitement  ce personnage de Wolverine  !!


C'est sur que c'est un des acteurs les plus  mmes d'interprter logan. C'est vraiment un super acteur. 
Il a meme t pressenti pour jouer james bond mais il a refus, c'est d'ailleurs dommage quand on voit le con qu'ils ont engags  ::roll::

----------


## Maxoo

> C'est sur que c'est un des acteurs les plus  mmes d'interprter logan. C'est vraiment un super acteur. 
> Il a meme t pressenti pour jouer james bond mais il a refus, c'est d'ailleurs dommage quand on voit le con qu'ils ont engags


c'est qui qui a t pris pour 007 ??

Pour en revenir au topic, un film sur logan ou magneto ca sera quoi ? leur vie sans parler des x-men ??

je trouve a nul quand on raconte la vie de quelqu'un car comme on a dja vu les films, on sait comment ca fini ... vous piger ce que je veux dire ?

----------


## bakaneko

> Pour en revenir au topic, un film sur logan ou magneto ca sera quoi ? leur vie sans parler des x-men ??
> je trouve a nul quand on raconte la vie de quelqu'un car comme on a dja vu les films, on sait comment ca fini ... vous piger ce que je veux dire ?


Pour Magneto, je ne sais pas. Mais pour Wolverine/Wolvy (pour les intimes)/Serval (en Fr il y a longtemps)/Logan/la tapette en body jaune, si ils suivent le comics, ils peuvent raconter une de ses nimes histoires parallles (il est l'un des rares x-mens  possder sa propre srie) ou parler de son pass (avant l'obtention des ses griffes par exemple, vue que, selon le comics, Logan a fait la 2nde guerre mondiale).

Pour la petite histoire  ::P:

----------


## BizuR

> Wolverine/Wolvy (pour les intimes)/Serval (en Fr il y a longtemps)/Logan/la tapette en body jaune


 ::mouarf2:: 

Je pense que ce film pourrait justement rvl l'histoire passe de Wolverine, cad avant, au moment o il a gagn ses pouvoirs et aprs ... il y aura surement plein de choses  dire ... et surement pas mal d'histoire  raconter ... manquerait plus qu'il intgre la rencontre de X-MEN jusqu'alors non prsent dans le film  ::roll::  

EDIT: C'est dommage que l'on ait perdu le wysiwyg sur l'diteur  :;):  (je sais, je dbarque mais depuis le temps que je voulais le dire et que j'envoie mes messages avant ....  ::aie::  )

EDIT2 : Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais lu le comics, vous aviez tout de mme repr les clins d'oeil fait dans le film ou pas du tout du coup ?!?

----------


## Maxoo

> manquerait plus qu'il intgre la rencontre de X-MEN jusqu'alors non prsent dans le film


Bah dans le 1, il rencontre malicia dans le canada, et aprs il est chez les X-MEN, c'est pas la rencontre ??




> C'est dommage que l'on ait perdu le wysiwyg sur l'diteur  (je sais, je dbarque mais depuis le temps que je voulais le dire et que j'envoie mes messages avant ....  )


Je vois pas de quoi tu veux parler




> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais lu le comics, vous aviez tout de mme repr les clins d'oeil fait dans le film ou pas du tout du coup ?!?


Comme ?? j'ai pas lu les comics et je vois pas non plus de quoi tu veux parler ...

 ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Si quelqu'un (qui connait bien le sujet) veut nous faire un petit resum de l'histoire de Logan, je suis preneur, je trouve ce personnage tres charismatique et tres interressant. 


Et la meme chose du surfeur d'argent, quand j'etais gosse j'adorais ce personnage !

----------


## BizuR

> Bah dans le 1, il rencontre malicia dans le canada, et aprs il est chez les X-MEN, c'est pas la rencontre ??


Autant pour moi je me suis mal exprim... mais comme on l'a dit, certains personnages faisant partie des XMEN dans le comics n'ont jamais vu le jour dans la trilogie... je parlais donc d'une rencontre avec ces personnes la, qui, dans l'histoire, ne faisait surement pas encore partie de la ligue  ::): 





> wysiwyg >> Je vois pas de quoi tu veux parler


Bah c'est simple, avant, lorsque je demandais du gras, il m'affichait le texte en gras ... aujourd'hui, il me met des balises  autour... et c'est de mme pour certaines autres options de mise en page. Les quote et code ne changent pas, les url sont toujours en wysiwyg, mais pas ca, c'est tout  ::): 





> Comme ?? j'ai pas lu les comics et je vois pas non plus de quoi tu veux parler ...


Et bien, par exemple, dans le premier opus (pour ne citer que le plus classique), logan dit que les costumes sont moches et scott rtorque : "tu veux pas non plus un costume jaune (avec des bandes bleues) ?" qui st le costume de Wolverine dans le comics  ::D:  

Tiens, pour en revenir au wysiwyg, les smileys ne s'affichent plus en images mais en code  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> Si quelqu'un (qui connait bien le sujet) veut nous faire un petit resum de l'histoire de Logan, je suis preneur, je trouve ce personnage tres charismatique et tres interressant. 
> 
> 
> Et la meme chose du surfeur d'argent, quand j'etais gosse j'adorais ce personnage !



Si tu regardes le lien que j'ai fourni dans un de mes prcdents posts, tu auras l'histoire de Logan (qui parrait complte par rapport  ceux que je peux connaitre).
Pour le sufeur, c'est ici

----------


## BizuR

> Si quelqu'un (qui connait bien le sujet) veut nous faire un petit resum de l'histoire de Logan, je suis preneur, je trouve ce personnage tres charismatique et tres interressant. 
> 
> Et la meme chose du surfeur d'argent, quand j'etais gosse j'adorais ce personnage !



Sur ce site par exemple, tu peux trouver une base de donnes intressantes sur les personnages XMEN ... et notamment des infos sur le pass de Wolverine.

Pour Maxoo, tu pourras constater le nombre de XMEN, trouver ceux qui ont t montr et en dduire les nombreux qui ne sont jamais apparus... la richesse du comics vient notamment de l'histoire de chacun d 'eux ... (ce que l'on appelera le "background" des persos  ::aie::  )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tiens, pour en revenir au wysiwyg, les smileys ne s'affichent plus en images mais en code


Clique sur le petit "A" en haut a droite tu verra c'est MAGIQUE !!!  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Merci a vous Bizur et Bakaneko, je regarderai chez moi ce soir... Je suis au taf et impossible de depasser le site developpez.net, ici  ::aie::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> c'est qui qui a t pris pour 007 ??
> 
> Pour en revenir au topic, un film sur logan ou magneto ca sera quoi ? leur vie sans parler des x-men ??
> 
> je trouve a nul quand on raconte la vie de quelqu'un car comme on a dja vu les films, on sait comment ca fini ... vous piger ce que je veux dire ?


C'est Daniel Craig qui va remplacer pierce brosnan pour 007... Malheureusement.

Personnelement, je pense qu'il y a encore beaucoup  dire pour Wolverire au vu de son age...

----------


## Maxoo

je suis all une deuxime fois au cin, et j'ai attendu comme un forcen !!
c'est vraiment des salaud de remettre un bout de film juste avant le rallumage des lumires !!

moi j'ai vu l'extrait :



> on voit le docteur qui s'occupait de la personne qui n'avait pas de conscience, qui dit bonjour  son patient, et on entend le professeur lui rpondre (on reconnait sa voix) puis elle le regarde et dit : "charles ?"


Et juste apres c'est fini. 

mais je dis que c'est quand meme dgeulasse de payer sa place et de pas tout voir dans le film ... surtout que la il faudrait y aller au moins 3 fois pour voir les trois, et en fait beaucoup plus que a, car chaque cinma doit avoir une ou deux bandes, mais avec le meme extrait  la fin ... alors faut changer de villes ??

Juste pour info, on est sur qu'il n'y en ai que 3 ?

----------


## Lung

J'ai vu le mme.




> mais je dis que c'est quand meme dgeulasse de payer sa place et de pas tout voir dans le film ... surtout que la il faudrait y aller au moins 3 fois pour voir les trois, et en fait beaucoup plus que a, car chaque cinma doit avoir une ou deux bandes, mais avec le meme extrait  la fin ... alors faut changer de villes ??


+1

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont vu les 2 autres :  il se passe quoi ?

----------


## BizuR

J'avais lu un eventuel 4e morceau sur un site (je vais chercher tout ca) mais ils prtendaient qu'il n'tait encopre qu'au stade de "rumeur"  ::): 

ici-mme

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

En effet, on dit qu'il y a encore une queatrime squence, mais c'est pas sur du tout.

Pour Lung, regarde un de mes posts, j'avais dit ce que c'taient les 3 squences  :;):

----------


## Lung

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...2&postcount=22

Pour le 3ime, je trouve a tonnant !  Je croyais qu'ils taient en froid !?

----------


## neo.51

j'ai beaucoup aim les 2 premier mais je trouve le 3 ime beaucoup moins bien.

Je trouve le scnario du 3 ime beaucoup moins dense, pas de rebondissement, bref on  vu les 5 premires minutes du film on sait dj tout ce qu'il va se passer...

... pour un bon film (mme fantastique) les ffets spciaux ne suffisent pas...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pareil, j'ai rien contre le 3 mais cot scnario c'est moins "fin" que les 1 et 2.

Le 3 est tourn comme un film d'horreur, j'aime pas trop.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...2&postcount=22
> 
> Pour le 3ime, je trouve a tonnant !  Je croyais qu'ils taient en froid !?


Bah, ds le moment ou mystique peut redevenir mutante, elle va redevenir la prfre de Magneto  :;):  

Sinon, je trouve pas que le 3 est tourne comme un film d'horreur, mais il est trop ax sur le combat, au dpens de l'histoire en elle-mme qui est un peu bacle.

----------


## elitost

J'ai bien aim, au moins autant que les 2 premiers...

Et je suis rest jusqu'au bout, car parfois le gnrique de fin nous rserve des surprises.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> J'ai bien aim, au moins autant que les 2 premiers...
> 
> Et je suis rest jusqu'au bout, car parfois le gnrique de fin nous rserve des surprises.


 ::mouarf::  Moi, je reste jamais jusqu'au bout, mis  part pour les films d'humour, dans lesquels on a souvent droit  un btisier, mais autrement c'est pnible...

----------


## paterson

> Pareil, j'ai rien contre le 3 mais cot scnario c'est moins "fin" que les 1 et 2.
> 
> Le 3 est tourn comme un film d'horreur, j'aime pas trop.


Tout a fait d'accord avec toi , moi sa fait un bout de temps que j'ai t le voir , a pard les personnages qui meurent a la ple , il as rien d'autre ...

Puis a la fin , on voit la possibilit d'en avoir un 4 me , mais sans les personages principaux , ( a moin de les faire revivre ) je croi que sa ne peux qu'tre pire ..... 

En fait si il avait pas les superbe effect spciaux et le 1 et le 2 le film serai rest  sans spectateur !!!

----------


## minus

Moi au contraire je trouve que ce film est vraiment trs bien, pour une fois on sent que ce film n'est pas fait pour en faire d'autre... ou en tout cas pas de suite.

Ce qui est sympa, c'est qu'il amene une fin bien imagine pour la srie de comics dont il est tir. Car c'est le gros defaut du comics original (et des comics en general) de ne jamais finir.

Je trouve le scenario trs bien construit, car c'est une synthese casi-globale de tous les comics actuels sur cette srie (J. Grey qui devient le Phoenix, la rvolte des mutants, l'apparition de certains des "super-mechants" de la serie...) et la mort des 3 X-mens n'est pas non plus mal venue si ils ont dans l'idee d'arreter la (bien que la mort de Cyclope soit un peu absurde je trouve).


Bref pour moi ce film est bien ce qu'il est cens tre : le dernier volet d'une trilogie autour de ce comics.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Moi au contraire je trouve que ce film est vraiment trs bien, pour une fois on sent que ce film n'est pas fait pour en faire d'autre... ou en tout cas pas de suite.
> 
> Ce qui est sympa, c'est qu'il amene une fin bien imagine pour la srie de comics dont il est tir. Car c'est le gros defaut du comics original (et des comics en general) de ne jamais finir.
> 
> Je trouve le scenario trs bien construit, car c'est une synthese casi-globale de tous les comics actuels sur cette srie (J. Grey qui devient le Phoenix, la rvolte des mutants, l'apparition de certains des "super-mechants" de la serie...) et la mort des 3 X-mens n'est pas non plus mal venue si ils ont dans l'idee d'arreter la (bien que la mort de Cyclope soit un peu absurde je trouve).
> 
> 
> Bref pour moi ce film est bien ce qu'il est cens tre : le dernier volet d'une trilogie autour de ce comics.


Toi t'as pas du voir les scnes bonus...




> Jean Grey n'est plus dans sa tombe
> Le professeur a transfr son me dans un autre mutant
> mystique apporte une malette  Magneto


Ils laissent quand mme une large ouverture  un quatrime film  ::mouarf::

----------


## minus

Oula j'ai bien fait de pas les regarder ces scenes bonus.....

----------


## Satch

Je viens tout juste de le voir, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous tes tous en train de rler que beaucoup des personnages meurent...

Au contraire a fait un peu du bien. Ca rend la happy end un peu moins "happy" et c'est pas forcment un mal dans les films amricains.

D'ailleurs les scnes bonus gchent tout, justement parce que a remet en place une "happy end" classique.

----------


## cchatelain

> Ils laissent quand mme une large ouverture  un quatrime film


Surtout qu'il y a, si je me rappelle bien, un communiqu officiel admettant qu'il y aurait effectivement un quatrime...

----------


## BizuR

euh si tu avais un lien ca serait intressant car justement, on avait parl dans ce fil d'une ventuelle suite du film qui avait t touffe et qu'il avait t plutt annonc des films parallles sur Logan dans une premier temps et Magneto ensuite ...  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

Page 1 de ce topic : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...92&postcount=9  ::lol::

----------


## BizuR

C'est pas faux  ::lol::  mais cet article parle bien d'un spinoff avec Wolverine (et un autre avec Magneto) qui n'est pas officiellement un XMEN 4 ... d'ailleurs je pense que le spinoff de Wolverine parlera plus de sa vie antrieure  XMEN plutt que de la suite de la trilogie ... menfin, nous verrons bien le sujet exact de ce film lorsqu'il sortira dans nos salles  ::roll::   ::D:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> C'est pas faux  mais cet article parle bien d'un spinoff avec Wolverine (et un autre avec Magneto) qui n'est pas officiellement un XMEN 4 ... d'ailleurs je pense que le spinoff de Wolverine parlera plus de sa vie antrieure  XMEN plutt que de la suite de la trilogie ... menfin, nous verrons bien le sujet exact de ce film lorsqu'il sortira dans nos salles


C'est bel et bien ce qu'ils ont dit, ca se passerait normalement avant la rencontre avec les x-men et certainement avant son amnsie, donc on risque d'avoir un passage deuxime guerre mondiale avec lui et magneto.

----------


## Admin

> C'est bel et bien ce qu'ils ont dit, ca se passerait normalement avant la rencontre avec les x-men et certainement avant son amnsie, donc on risque d'avoir un passage deuxime guerre mondiale avec lui et magneto.


Selon Imdb, on ne devrait pas voir magneto dans le film Wolverine et inversement  ::):  par contre on devrait voir dans Magneto, Charles Xavier

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Selon Imdb, on ne devrait pas voir magneto dans le film Wolverine et inversement  par contre on devrait voir dans Magneto, Charles Xavier


Ah ok, il me semblait avoir lu que Magneto et Wolverine avaient combattu ensemble durant la deuxime guerre mondiale et donc qu'on les verrait runi...

----------


## bouchette63

J'ai vu le film cette semaine. Dans l'ensemble il reste en dessous des 2 autres pisodes.

Mais il y a une question que je me pose au niveau d'un nouveau persos :
Une femme rejoint le camp de Magneto. Et elle a le pouvoir d'tre transparente.
Serait-ce *Psylocke* ? 
Pourtant elle fait partie des X-Men et en plus, elle est beaucoup plus sexy dans le marvel  ::P: 

Sinon toujours du qu'il n'y est pas *Gambit * mon perso prfr, mais bon, il y a *Beast* pour compenser  ::D: 

Allez, je retourne jouer  mon Marvel VS Capcom 2 sur Dreamcat  ::mouarf::

----------


## bakaneko

Je ne me rappelle plus de ce personnage (dans le film, pas dans le comics) mais vue que je vais acheter le DVD dans la semaine, je verrais bien.

Pour Gambit, il est annonc pour l'pisode 4 (et dire que ce devait tre une trilogie...) et devrait tre incarner Josh Holloway, le Sawyer de Lost, selon la productice...

Nb : j'ai galement t trs du par l'absence de mon cajun prfr mais bon il aurait fait de l'ombre  Wolvy  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Pour Gambit, il est annonc pour l'pisode 4 (et dire que ce devait tre une trilogie...) et devrait tre incarner Josh Holloway, le Sawyer de Lost, selon la productice...


Tu as lu o qu'il y a aurait un x-men 4 ? les informations sont trs contradictoires sur ce point... 

Ce serait cool d'en avoir un quatrime  ::P:

----------

